# MAC in Sweden



## Aurynn (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm an Erasmus student and in Gävle for three months. Anyone knows what's out at the two counters in Stockholm or any prices?
Can't wait for my little trip to Stockholm


----------



## cecilia.85 (Mar 8, 2009)

There is actually three counters in Stockholm. One at NK, one at Åhlens City and one in PUB. I think the last collections that were launched was BBR and Studio sculpt at feb 15th. However I think the Hello Kitty collection will be put on on March 15th. This year they have a new rule that new collections will always be released on the 15th of every month.


----------



## Purity (Mar 8, 2009)

Grand Duos will also be released on March 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've put together a price list of Swedish MAC prices on my blog, you can find it here: Purity - Priser på MAC-produkter i Sverige It's not complete, but the prices of the most common bought products are there and I update it constantly when I buy new products


----------

